# Getting A Von Lotta Pup!!



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup getting a male pup from Von Lotta shall be shipped on Wednesday.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

What a little cutie! :wub: Is he a show line? I hope you enjoy him!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

What are you going to name him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Leo? http://www.vonlotta.com/available.html


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Leo. Available due to cancelation


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wednesday can't come soon enough, I'll bet.

Zamp blood both sire and dam.....


SuperG


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow he's a cutey!!! He is gonna be one beautiful dog! Well keep us updated on yalls adventures, it's so exciting and we love updates and pictures


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> What are you going to name him?



Names people don't usually name their dogs names after anime characters. Names list are "Kurama, Igneel, Jerome, Gaara"


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Leo. Available due to cancelation


She'll send the payment in a couple days she says and tell people he is no longer available on Monday.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"people don't usually name their dogs names after anime characters"

my experience -- anime seems to attract troubled people 
very cultish , lots of despair and anxiety --


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I have always been an anime fan, I admit I haven't been around the anime crowd for a couple of years. I dearly miss it but it wasn't the same after the creators kept leaving the animes without endings. 

Lobobear, congrats on the puppy! Are you naming him after Kurama from Naruto or the Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho? I know the name Gara is from Naruto (one of my favorite Sand sibs!). 

I always wanted to name a white chow Inuyasha. I also like the name Heero from Gundam Wing.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Geats haha i saw his pic in von lotta FB page


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, congratulations! I am so happy for you. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually spchange of plans possibly stumbled across a German shepherd at my rescue organization his name Thunder. Great dog so I applied to get him, although there are other adopters you were before me. If doesn't work out for those adopters than I will get him. If I don't end up getting Thunder then I'll stick to my original plan with the pup, only my parents are poor listeners.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how can you cancel on a dog being prepared to be shipped on Wednesday , literally hours away .

doesn't show commitment .


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree with Carmen on this one! 

Its also not fair to the breeder either.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah, lobo. i hope you don't think it's fair of you or the right thing to do to bail on a puppy at the last minute. every hour you take to make up your mind the breeder could be losing another potential buyer or another buyer that would be commited to the pup can move on. this whole thing stinks.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Hey now, not all people who watch anime are like that. I know a few happy, bubbly people who are just fine who watch anime. It depends on what genre that is favored, just like any other visual audio entertainment. 

I have to agree with previous posts with the cancellation. It doesn't sound fair for both the breeder and the dog. Don't you usually have to put down a non refundable deposit to secure a pup anyway?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

more than a deposit ! For a dog shipped in 3 days the person would want payment in full and payment for the crate and flight -- that is a substantial amount


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That's so ignorant lobo. I am wagering a guess that the Von Lotta pup never really was going to you in the first place.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> That's so ignorant lobo. I am wagering a guess that the Von Lotta pup never really was going to you in the first place.


I'm sure this is the case. I know that everyone says this is a young person, and not to say anything. I don't believe most if not everything that is posted under these threads.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I've read that you are only 19 but this is VERY irresponsible at your age! 

Also, what do you mean by "my parents aren't good listener's"???? Have your parents even spoken to or emailed with Von Lotta? Do they know the price of this puppy and have agreed to it? If yes to these questions, what are their feelings about the Von Lotta pup and the shelter dog???? 
If* I* were purchasing a dog for my child for that much money, *I* would be having conversation with the breeder.
From her site: FAQ about German Shepherd puppies








A: "The total price for a puppy is $2,500 - $5,000 for a show quality puppy. The price depends on the ratings and achievements of the parents and whether or not we had to fly to Germany with the female for a breeding. Sometimes we have pet quality puppies available, and they are $1,500 - $3,000. The most common reason for a puppy to be considered "pet quality" is when a male puppy has testicle(s) that did not descend by the age of 9 weeks. A show quality puppy is a healthy puppy with outgoing temperament and no visible faults for his/her age."

A: Shipment cost for an 8-10 week old German Shepherd puppy is $450 anywhere in the US. This includes the crate that the puppy will be shipped in, which is yours to keep, and the cost of the Health Certificate. The cost of shipment of an older puppy may be higher due to increased weight or if a larger crate is needed.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I've read that you are only 19 but this is VERY irresponsible at your age!
> 
> Also, what do you mean by "my parents aren't good listener's"???? Have your parents even spoken to or emailed with Von Lotta? Do they know the price of this puppy and have agreed to it? If yes to these questions, what are their feelings about the Von Lotta pup and the shelter dog????
> If* I* were purchasing a dog for my child for that much money, *I* would be having conversation with the breeder.
> ...


My parents and I have been talking a lot with Von lotta saying it's fine. Wrote questions down as I wrote mine. The breeder answered them in great detail. Then I sent my parents all the answers to theirs and mine. Then there like you haven't sent or gone through the questions with us, but they think their questions haven't been answered. We already been over their questions. They agreed the breeder was well knowledgable and is reonsible. Then they think I could do more research on northern ca breeders there aren't many good ones because they don't allow dogs to return. Plus many of these ended up at rescues or shelters. Although the ones that do are responsible we have to wait a whole year to be on the next list. My parents are terrible listeners


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

What?
NO what U told everyone here was 
He is shipped Wednesday and he is yours .


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BUT.....these two statement contradict each other!

"My parents and I have been talking a lot with Von lotta *saying it's fine."
* *"Then they think I could do more research* on northern ca breeders"

Did they put a deposit down on the pup and agree to the "this Wednesday" shipment that you talked about? Or is Von Lotta shipping without deposit or payment in full (which is highly unlikely)????


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> What?
> NO what U told everyone here was
> He is shipped Wednesday and he is yours .


I said she is going to give me the payment link tomorrow. My parents told me it's fine to do that, however then it's like they changed their mind as if they forgot talking about it. My parents are weird. Breeder and I discussed Wednesday us best for shipment then I told my parents. They kept talking about that puppy as "your puppy". My parents drive met nuts!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> I said she is going to give me the payment link tomorrow. My parents told me it's fine to do that, however then it's like they changed their mind as if they forgot talking about it. My parents are weird. Breeder and I discussed Wednesday us best for shipment then I told my parents. They kept talking about that puppy as "your puppy". My parents drive met nuts!


It sounds like there was some miscommunication here on all fronts. In the future, don't say you're buying a puppy until money has been put on the table in some form. If there's no contract or deposit, the puppy isn't "yours."

Also, don't keep submitting applications to rescue if you're already planning on getting a puppy. If you decide to buy or adopt from someone, stick with it. They have lives too and need to be able to plan. That's just selfish and unprofessional.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm confused. Do you want this puppy to be your puppy? Or do you want the rescue?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

or should you have a pup at all.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

carmspack said:


> or should you have a pup at all.


Lobobear should hope the breeder he is working with never sees one of these threads.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If I were a breeder, you raise enough red flags that I would not sell you a puppy.

What do you mean breeders around you don't allow dogs to return? 

Any reputable breeder would take their dogs back if problems arise....one more reason I would not sell you a puppy. Your not ready IMO.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What is this article even about? All this brouhaha about getting a puppy now your NOT getting one? Or getting a rescue? 
_*** Removed by ADMIN *** _


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You should thank your folks for helping you with the responsibility of a dog. It sounds like they may be waffling a bit on this decision, which is their right as the holders of the pocketbook.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

If i was looking at breeders my first concern would not be "do they take the pup back if i am not satisfied " 
Also lobo, you better hope with ALL these forum members here and all the responsible breeders and enthusiasts that someone does not pass a thread link to any one of the breeders or rescues you are interested in. If i was a breeder or rescue, waffling and carrying on would be major red flags.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> If i was looking at breeders my first concern would not be "do they take the pup back if i am not satisfied "
> Also lobo, you better hope with ALL these forum members here and all the responsible breeders and enthusiasts that someone does not pass a thread link to any one of the breeders or rescues you are interested in. If i was a breeder or rescue, waffling and carrying on would be major red flags.


I'm not doing anything wrong. My intentions are always good.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> If i was looking at breeders my first concern would not be "do they take the pup back if i am not satisfied "
> Also lobo, you better hope with ALL these forum members here and all the responsible breeders and enthusiasts that someone does not pass a thread link to any one of the breeders or rescues you are interested in. If i was a breeder or rescue, waffling and carrying on would be major red flags.


to be honest, i thought about it. just for a dog's sake.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay. Your intention is there but you gotta stop waffling! For your own sake lol and for any dog you want


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You and your parents are in this together for the sake of the dog.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> If i was looking at breeders my first concern would not be "do they take the pup back if i am not satisfied "
> Also lobo, you better hope with ALL these forum members here and all the responsible breeders and enthusiasts that someone does not pass a thread link to any one of the breeders or rescues you are interested in. If i was a breeder or rescue, waffling and carrying on would be major red flags.


Yeah probably right, didn't know any better!!!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Please update us on what you guys decide to do.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> or should you have a pup at all.


Agree 100%

I would never sell you a puppy - you have exhibited such a level of immaturity through this entire process. The way you conduct yourself reminds me of a kid in middle school....not one that is considered a legal adult. Why are you even asking your parents for a dog? If you consider yourself mature and old enough to have your own puppy, get a job and pay for it yourself. 

Volunteer with an animal shelter, walk dogs for friends and family, and focus on getting a stable future for yourself. There are many young people with the responsibility and capacity to handle a dog - you do not seem like one. 

Are you aware that shipping and purchasing a showline puppy will run you about 3000$ to 4000$? Do you have those funds? If not, don't go around posting that a puppy is yours....it's incredibly irresponsible. You are also wasting Yuliya's time by inquiring about a puppy you have zero intention of actually purchasing. She's a good person and responsible breeder - don't yank her around. It's unprofessional and rude.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Well i said it in your other thread... All those post about you were looking for a RESPONSIBLE breeder sound like you just rambling... The real question is are you gonna be RESPONSIBLE ? Im gonna get banned for this but you really wasting others time with all your question cause they passionately try to help and educate you but none of it absorbed... Its like all would just fly out of the window. You dont know if you really want a dog.. You dint even know if you can take care of a dog. Your parents dont believe you cAn that is probably why they suggest rescue cause maybe they think there is less guilt to return a shelter dog back to a shelter where they are from!!! Pls dont get a dog


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm curious to know if this would be your dog or a shared family dog? I ask, because for my twenty first birthday my parents got me a black lab puppy bred by my uncle. I basically raised that puppy for them, because when I went to college in the city he stayed with them. We tried having him stay with me when they were out of town on business, but the busy city upset him and he spent a lot of time barking out the window. He was much happier with my parents, but he was supposed to be my dog. Eventually my mother and I got in fights over who would keep him and of course as the poor college student I couldn't afford vet bills, etc. My parents had more to give the dog. It absolutely broke my heart and I still get sentimental about the fact that he was the first puppy I ever raised, I wanted him to be my dog, and it was kind of cruel to say he was my birthday present and plan to keep him all along.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Now I know that what was best for the dog happened for his sake. It was a really hard situation and I'm wondering whether you might find yourself in the same place. I was ill with depression the summer I raised him and so was not working. My parents basically wanted a puppy and with no time to raise one, as both worked full time, I was uniquely set up to raise one for them. The sad thing was I really thought I would bring him to college with me. Even working three jobs I still couldn't afford him.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Now I know that what was best for the dog happened for his sake. It was a really hard situation and I'm wondering whether you might find yourself in the same place. I was ill with depression the summer I raised him and so was not working. My parents basically wanted a puppy and with no time to raise one, as both worked full time, I was uniquely set up to raise one for them. The sad thing was I really thought I would bring him to college with me. Even working three jobs I still couldn't afford him.


I hear ya.. Mine would cost me $200 at least . Thats without him eating half a tennis ball or do Anything silly like that


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Just think, Lobo, if you guys are already fighting and you aren't feeling listened to, is this really something you want to enter into with them? Or do you want to wait until you can take full ownership? I hear ya Ace. Grim ate a lightbulb once when I slept in for all of half an hour.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Just think, Lobo, if you guys are already fighting and you aren't feeling listened to, is this really something you want to enter into with them? Or do you want to wait until you can take full ownership? I hear ya Ace. Grim ate a lightbulb once when I slept in for all of half an hour.


Shiggs ate a raw onion once.

Opened the compost bin and ate the only thing in it. 
I thought an onion on its own without anything special on it would repell animals.

That was 2 years and tons of emerg vet trips ago.

But costs spring up when you least expect it.

Side note.
Shigg's was fine.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Grim was too scared of the vet to allow x rays. But they put him on high residue food for a few days and he was okay. I had a few new gray hairs and was 200 dollars poorer. Grim now is crated when we can't watch him. No more sleeping in for me. He cries in his crate at 6:30 on the dot every morning.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wasn't Von Lotta Phagina in the Austin Power's movies??

SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering about Yuliya too. Well known breeder around here who is very active in conformation and IPO too.

Known by several people IRL on this board....sometimes it's a small world even on the net....


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

carmspack said:


> "people don't usually name their dogs names after anime characters"
> 
> my experience -- anime seems to attract troubled people
> very cultish , lots of despair and anxiety --


Ummmmm..... I named Rem my pomeranian after an anime.... along with Yuki my first male rat........

I think I'm FAR from troubled. I just enjoy some animes


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

CelticGlory said:


> I have always been an anime fan, I admit I haven't been around the anime crowd for a couple of years. I dearly miss it but it wasn't the same after the creators kept leaving the animes without endings.
> 
> Lobobear, congrats on the puppy! Are you naming him after Kurama from Naruto or the Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho? I know the name Gara is from Naruto (one of my favorite Sand sibs!).
> 
> I always wanted to name a white chow Inuyasha. I also like the name Heero from Gundam Wing.


I like kurama from kamisama kiss. Always wanted a shiba to name tomoe. And I love shiba


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> "people don't usually name their dogs names after anime characters"
> 
> my experience -- anime seems to attract troubled people
> very cultish , lots of despair and anxiety --


Hey now, I like some anime. 

I used to watch and love Inuyasha and Wolf's Rain, I actually want a to have a Shiba Inu named after the main character in Wolf's Rain "Kiba."

I also love me some Sailor Moon!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think anime is a generational thing. My younger daughter has a cat named MoMo which is from some kind of anime thing. 

About the closest to anime I remember was a cartoon when I was a kid, Johnny Quest, that reminds me of that form.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not really my thing but I don't see the big deal. I am basically obsessed with Harry Potter and have named animals after HP characters, but I consider myself to be a normally functioning adult


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Not really my thing but I don't see the big deal. I am basically obsessed with Harry Potter and have named animals after HP characters, but I consider myself to be a normally functioning adult


I am also obsessed with Harry Potter!!!!!!! 

Draven was originally named Draco but I didn't think it fit him. Even though I call him Draven, family and friends still call him Draco. So he has 2 names. His registered name is "Dakota's Unbreakable Vow" and that is also from HP. 

Oh and when I got Sinister my mom thought that he was named after Sinister Black from HP, lol, I told her the character's name is Sirius Black but I liked the way it sounded so he is registered as "Sinister Black."


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend was either Legend or Sirius. DH picked Legend. I did originally call Patton Ludo after Ludovic "Ludo" Bagman


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

mmmm maybe my next dog should be "Falcor" but I don't see any floppy ears in my future . 

Need to actually Read "the Never Ending Story"; I know the author was not so satisfied with the movie. The sequels were terrible. When the kids were little, we loved it so much it was the very first VCR tape we bought.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> mmmm maybe my next dog should be "Falcor" but I don't see any floppy ears in my future .
> 
> Need to actually Read "the Never Ending Story"; I know the author was not so satisfied with the movie. The sequels were terrible. When the kids were little, we loved it so much it was the very first VCR tape we bought.


I love that movie! My next Dalmatian will be named Atreyu.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The Never Ending Story is a great book.

Read the book and you'll wish you never saw the movie.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

You have passed a point here where anyone should take you seriously. Many people with much knowledge have tried to educate you, have given advice, have spent their time and energy trying to help you make some sense...all for naught. Because none of this makes any sense at all. I expect many have already come to that conclusion, but their love and concern for our breed keeps them posting in an effort to help you, and more importantly to help any dog that eventually finds him/herself in your care. To be completely honest (and with no disrespect or malice intended), I hope it's a long, long time before you get a german shepherd dog. Because you are not anywhere near having the good sense and maturity to be responsible for another living being.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Lobo
Did you decide if you are getting the Von Lota pup or the rescue?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

And if I were a breeder, and those who have been reading this "never ending story" did not point me towards these threads, I would be very, very angry.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

carmspack said:


> The Never Ending Story is a great book.
> 
> Read the book and you'll wish you never saw the movie.


Agreed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tolkien fan here and have used many names from the books. Vala (Balien), Elena, Firien, Feanor, Felarof.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket's registered name is Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

We have a cat named Leeloo, and a turtle named A'tuin (from the Discworld Series). Also a mystery snail named Menchi (the "emergency food supply" pet from the anime Excel Saga, because we imagine the turtles would eat her.) I am sure there will be more scifi-fantasy names to come. Always wanted a dog named Ludo.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

RocketDog said:


> Rocket's registered name is Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell.


 
 :thumbup:


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck Lobo. Post pics when you get him. As much as hard time you get you have the strongest support group imaginable.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

volcano said:


> Good luck Lobo. Post pics when you get him. As much as hard time you get you have the strongest support group imaginable.


This is why i love the forum . I got all my question answered , i been proven wrong ( which is very good thing ) also learn so much from the new And the experienced ones .


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Hey now, I like some anime.
> 
> I used to watch and love Inuyasha and Wolf's Rain, I actually want a to have a Shiba Inu named after the main character in Wolf's Rain "Kiba."
> 
> I also love me some Sailor Moon!


 
I loved watching those too!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

d4lilbitz said:


> I loved watching those too!!!!!


I actually purchased the complete DVD set of "Wolf's Rain" last night because talking about it made me miss it, lol.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I actually purchased the complete DVD set of "Wolf's Rain" last night because talking about it made me miss it, lol.


Off Amazon?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

d4lilbitz said:


> Off Amazon?


Yes, brand new, all 7 discs, never been opened, with shipping $44.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Wolf's Rain was one of my favorites too. It was before they went and put it in English.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

You know, it's Tuesday and Leo's still available on the website....


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my guess is lobo saw the puppy available, jumped the gun and posted he was getting it. the than asked his mom to buy it 'cause she must've recently told him he can get a dog. his mom said "no way i'm paying for that puppy but you can get a dog from the pound or a rescue". that's when he tried telling us he was going to get a rescue dog to cover up the embarrasing "no" from his mom.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes, brand new, all 7 discs, never been opened, with shipping $44.


 
Not bad, I'll need to check it out!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

It's late Tues, and the pup is still available. I am relieved for the pup. I was appalled when he (figuratively) back-handed the breeder by doing a 180 on them, and decided to apply for a shelter dog. And why is he accusing his parents (i feel bad for them) of being bad listeners? Ironic, that.

I think the OP is very, very FAR from being ready to raise/handle a GSD. I have read several of this person's thread, and I wonder about him. If I were a breeder or adoption manager, I will not want his business.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

What's going on with this puppy - and who posts saying they're getting a particular puppy BEFORE anything is finalized. Weird!

So I will save my "Congrats" for when, and if, you actually have this puppy in your possession and post some cute puppy pics. 

And yes, if I were the breeder in question I do think I'd like a o logical explanation as to what exactly has been going on...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't think I'm defending Lobo or anything, but a lot of people post about puppies before they are paid up and have possession. We have threads about who is getting a puppy in the upcoming year, etc. No reason a person can't be excited and share.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Haven't heard anyone say they were being shipped the same week and then canceled, though. That's a remarkably short time from declaration of statement to withdrawal of the same.

I always like to give people the benefit of the doubt but these threads always seem to take a weird turn.


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

I know people put down deposits on litters, or get on waiting lists far in advance and that is something to share and be excited about. 
But how many say "I'm getting this particular puppy from this breeder, arriving this day" and then they back out? Or whatever really did happen, maybe the breeder refused the sale. 
Situation just seems a bit odd, that's why I'm withholding pats on the back until more info. is given.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe its like someone earlier posted .. His parents wouldn't give him the money, thats why he's upset with them. So, he changed his plans and went via a rescue, lots less money. I think there has to be more to the story than he is saying..


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I've seen a lot of people post that they are going to get a pup and then something changes. I don't think I have ever seen a potential name criticized before though.

I know sometimes I have had to move on when I thought my help was being sought and then rejected time after time. A couple of people may want to consider this with the op.

Just a thought.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

it's not like he lost his apartment just before getting a new pup and had no choice. he said he just decided to bail on it at the last minute for another dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Who really cares? The pup was cancelled once last minute before the OP. I'm sure the breeder is smarter then everyone gives them credit for. The even have on their website that they can refuse a someone a puppy at any time. They know what they are doing. The kid got excited, probably talked to the breeder and everything was discussed. I'm sure it wasn't a sure thing until all money was paid. Someone will end up with a cute pup


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, she is experienced and smart. Also several people on this board know her personally. I've only spoken with her once but know people she trains with. She is well regarded amongst WGSL and the IPO community here too. 



llombardo said:


> Who really cares? The pup was cancelled once last minute before the OP. I'm sure the breeder is smarter then everyone gives them credit for. The even have on their website that they can refuse a someone a puppy at any time. They know what they are doing. The kid got excited, probably talked to the breeder and everything was discussed. I'm sure it wasn't a sure thing until all money was paid. Someone will end up with a cute pup


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

he said he was getting the puppy at the same time the site said it was cancelled. then said it would change monday. then said was thinking about another dog. the story didn't really add up. i doubt anybody is losing sleep over it, we're just curious what's going on.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

unless it gets closed i'll bump this thread every day for the rest of my life or 'till i find out what ever happened.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it worked out in the puppy's best interest. 

According to Lobo's profile he was on this morning. I'm sure he's reading this so why not just post and say what happened??


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!

. 

(There I helped... Another bump!)




scarfish said:


> unless it gets closed i'll bump this thread every day for the rest of my life or 'till i find out what ever happened.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lets not do this. We know he is a very young adult. With the web, dumb mistakes follow you for a long time. Young folks sometimes have to learn the hard way. What is to be gained by continuing to push this? Everyone would like to know what happened but what does it really matter? I would like him to not feel so ostracized and ridiculed that he won't feel like he can come here for help anymore.


----------

